# What disenfectant?



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

As the title says, what disenfectant do you find to be the best?
I'm looking for something that's practical to clean RUBS and resin hides with awkward hard to reach places to clean but isn't too expensive as a few cleaners are.

To clean the hides with awkwards ridges and gaps should i find a solution i can water down and soak the hides etc in the bath?

Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

Freakinfreak said:


> As the title says, what disenfectant do you find to be the best?
> I'm looking for something that's practical to clean RUBS and resin hides with awkward hard to reach places to clean but isn't too expensive as a few cleaners are.
> 
> To clean the hides with awkwards ridges and gaps should i find a solution i can water down and soak the hides etc in the bath?
> ...


Just use washing up liquid for the rubs and make sure it is well rinsed off afterwards. I use F10 disinfectant as well for all the bowls etc.


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Oh, cool, thanks 
If the rub still smells should i rise it out again?

Abbie


----------



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

Freakinfreak said:


> Oh, cool, thanks
> If the rub still smells should i rise it out again?
> 
> Abbie


If its really bad you can give it another scrub, the main thing is to make sure that the bacteria are gone. Make sure your cleaner is anti bacterial so you are not just scrubbing germs everywhere !


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Would Fairy Liquid work well then?
Do all the disenfectants have to be alcohol free?
Is there a good store online to buy a disenfectant from that has good prices?

Sorry for the questions but thank you


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

F10 isnt necessarily cheap, but it goes a LONG way. 2ml per litre of water for typical disinfecting, it lasts forever.


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone, F10 it is then, where's the best place to get it online?

:notworthy:


----------



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

Try here towards the bottom of the page:

Meadow's Animal Healthcare Online Shop

even the smallest one will make up to 50 litres of diluted solution :2thumb:


----------



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

or for technical info on it:

http://www.f10biocare.co.uk/VETDISINFECTANT.pdf


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Thanks very much!

Have a :no1:


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

Sprocket said:


> Try here towards the bottom of the page:
> 
> Meadow's Animal Healthcare Online Shop
> 
> even the smallest one will make up to 50 litres of diluted solution :2thumb:


thats where i got mine from. ordered it late one evening, was with me 2 days later (one day delivery). cheapest price i could find as well


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

We buy F10 from our local rep vet.....


----------



## kel32 (Jan 29, 2009)

hi ive found these on ebay this is the item number 270415294859


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

kel32 said:


> hi ive found these on ebay this is the item number 270415294859


its £2.20 cheaper from here...

Meadow's Animal Healthcare Online Shop

and if you buy 250ml then it costs £15.20 for 250ml, enough for 125 litres of disinfectant. that should last most people at least a year.


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

How does everyone mix it?
In the sink... ?


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

in a spray bottle. its got a measuring thing on the bottle so you can meter it out. ive got a 500ml spray bottle. so i put 1ml in, then fill up with water. screw on the top and shake it about. job done.


----------



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

Freakinfreak said:


> How does everyone mix it?
> In the sink... ?


Go the vets and ask for a syringe, they have graduated ml markings on the side. Only 20 or 30 p.


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Do you have to throw away the remains?
For instance, i'd only have to clean a 9ltr out and a small glass bowl so therefore i doubt i'd use all of it...
Stupid question coming now...
How would i clean the RUB? Spray it in the bath and then wipe down with a clean cloth, then throw the cloth away and then rinse out the RUB and dry it?

I know i sound stupid but i wouldn't wanna do it wrong so i'd just be washing around more bacteria than taking it out :lol2:

Also, Sprocket on the link, which one is it?
Thanks


----------



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

Freakinfreak said:


> Do you have to throw away the remains?
> For instance, i'd only have to clean a 9ltr out and a small glass bowl so therefore i doubt i'd use all of it...
> Stupid question coming now...
> How would i clean the RUB? Spray it in the bath and then wipe down with a clean cloth, then throw the cloth away and then rinse out the RUB and dry it?
> ...


No probs, if you click on the link below, its the 100ml version:

Cart

Buy yourself a spray bottle, most of them are 1 litre which gives you an ideal mixing bottle, fill up to half with water, add 2 mils of solution , fill up the rest with water, give it a shake and you are good to go.

Spray all over the RUB leave for 40 secs or so to let it kill all the nasties and then rinse with water, use paper towels to dry out and then throw away afterwards.

I would use it on all the bowls as well, may as well instead of buying other things.

The solution when diluted keeps for about three months !


----------



## sunnyskeg (Jul 3, 2008)

STEAMwe use a steamer,a small hand held one .But if your gonna use a chemical cleaner then f10 as every one else recommends:2thumb:


----------



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

*F10SC Veterinary Disinfectant... *more​ Standard multi purpose concentrated disinfectant​ *100ml*​ *£8.10*​ *BUY*​ *200ml*​ *£14.20*​ *BUY*​ *1 litre*​ *£57.75*​ *BUY*​ *5 litres*​ *£220.00*​ *BUY
*​


----------



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

Sorry any of the items above will work, the post went a bit nuts.


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

I put a post on here but it didn't seem to work!
I basically asked if i should wash it in the bath, like spray it all over with the disenfectant and rub it everywhere and then rise it off, and go over it again to get the disenfectant off and then rinse, then dry?
What do i do with the left over stuff? Do i have to throw it away and re-mix? Or can i keep it in a spray bottle for a while?


----------



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

Freakinfreak said:


> I put a post on here but it didn't seem to work!
> I basically asked if i should wash it in the bath, like spray it all over with the disenfectant and rub it everywhere and then rise it off, and go over it again to get the disenfectant off and then rinse, then dry?
> What do i do with the left over stuff? Do i have to throw it away and re-mix? Or can i keep it in a spray bottle for a while?


Buy yourself a spray bottle, most of them are 1 litre which gives you an ideal mixing bottle, fill up to half with water, add 2 mils of solution , fill up the rest with water, give it a shake and you are good to go.

Spray all over the RUB leave for 40 secs or so to let it kill all the nasties and then rinse with water, use paper towels to dry out and then throw away afterwards.

I would use it on all the bowls as well, may as well instead of buying other things.

The solution when diluted keeps for about three months !


----------

